

Mentions of Lee Sheldon's Game Design Class, XP in lieu of grades - limist
http://gamingtheclassroom.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/mentions-of-lees-game-design-class/

======
limist
This is the new blog of Lee Sheldon, the professor mentioned in Jesse Schell's
popular talk on the future of games. Sheldon gave out experience points to his
students in lieu of the typical grades, making his course on game design a
game in itself.

